# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ

## ΕΓΚΛΩΒΙΣΜΕΝΗ

Γεια σας περασαν 3 μηνες απο το χαμο του αγαπημενου μου ο πονος χειροτερευει καθε μερα καθε μερα ειναι και πιο δυσκολη στα παντα.Πως θα παω παρακατω παιδια εχω κολησει και δεν βρησκω τροπο και κουραγιο να παλεψω με πηρε πολυ απο κατω.Ειμαι στο κενο πρεπει να παλεψω για την επιβιωση σε τοσο δυσκολους καιρους .Το γιατι θα μεινει αναπαντητο για παντα.Εχω την αισθηση οτι θα με στοιχειωνει παντα αυτη η στιγμη και ποτε δεν θα μπορεσω να το βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου.Δεν εχω διαθεση για τιποτα ειμαι τελειως αποπροσανατολισμενη σαν να μην ειμαι εγω και οντως δεν ειμαι.Μου εχουν γραψει αρκετοι και τους ευχαριστω ειναι σημαντικο να τα λες καπου που ο αλλος ξερει ακριβως τα συναισθηματα αυτα εχει κατι παραπανω να σου πει απο τα συνηθισμενα.Δεν αντεχω το κοσμο τη φασαρια σκεφτομαι τις γιορτες και παθαινω πανικο δεν με βοηθα να ειμαι ουτε με γνωστους και φιλους μπορω μονο με ενα ατομο να καθησω να μιλησουμε λιγο δεν ξερω ποσο φυσιολογικο ειναι αυτο.Δεν μπορω να ενταχτω σε παρεα και να μιλω περι ανεμων και υδατων αυτο αντι για καλο κακο μου κανει. Το δικο μου μυαλο ειναι κολημενο σε μια μερια και ετσι δεν εχει νοημα να ειμαι με κοσμο.Δεν ξερω αν το εχει νοιωσει κανεις απο σας.

----------


## deleted-member-09-05-2016

Ασπασια μου ειναι λιγος ο καιρος απο τοτε που εχασες τον αντρα σου.Οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι που εχω συναντησει και ηταν πενθουντες μου ειπαν οτι ο χρονος γιατρευει της πληγες αλλα θα παρει αρκετο καιρο μεχρι τοτε.Εχω και εγω κατι κοινο με εσενα και εμενα η μαμα μου επασχε απο καρκινο.Δυο φορες! μια στην μητρα και μια στο παχυ εντερο αλλα τα καταφερε και ειναι μια χαρα προς το παρων.Τον μαιο του 2014 διεγνωσθει ο μπαμπας μου με καρκινο του πνευμονα.Καναμε χειρουργειο , 6 χημειοθεραπειες και 14 ακτινοβολιες.Τα παει καλα προς το παρων.Ασε και εγω ειμαι μεσ'το αγχος και τον φοβο! οι κορες σου πως τα πανε? ειναι καλυτερα ψυχολογικα σε σχεση με εσενα?

----------


## ΣονγκΧουά

Ασπασία κάνε υπομονή, οι 3 μήνες είναι μικρό διάστημα. Είσαι λειτουργική ή δεν μπορείς να σηκωθείς καν από το κρεββάτι? Αν και μπορεί να σου ακουστεί βλακεία, χτες ημουν στο γυμναστηριο και γνώρισα μία γυναίκα 40 χρονών, κούκλα, εμοιαζε 30 να φανταστείς. Ήταν πολύ κοινωνική και δραστήρια και εκεί που τα λέγαμε μου είπε ότι ξεκίνησε τη γυμναστική από τότε που έχασε τον άντρα της ξαφνικά από καρδιά πριν 1 χρόνο περίπου. Το έλεγε και έβλεπα τον πόνο στα μάτια της. Μου εξήγησε πόσο πολύ την βοήθησε η άσκηση και η κοινωνικοποίηση μέσα στο γυμναστήριο με την καθημερινή επαφή. Μου είπε ότι της έκανε τόσο καλό που δεν χρειάστηκε να πάρει φάρμακα κτλ. Μήπως να πίεζες τον εαυτό σου να κάνεις λίγη γυμναστική?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καταλαβαινω μεν οσα γραφεις γιατι εχω διαβει τον ιδιο δρομο κ εγραψα κ ενα συγγραμα πανω σε αυτο...
ομως πρεπει να καταλαβεις κ συ εξισου οτι δεν κανω παντα αυτο που θελω αλλα αυτο που με οδηγει στο πως να παω παρακατω.

----------


## Γιάννης

Συγνώμη που ίσως ξύνω πληγές μετά από τόσο καιρό. Πριν δύο μήνες έχασα τη γυναίκα μου μετά από ταλαιπωρία με καρκίνο και αισθάνομαι όπως περιγράφετε και σεις. Θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω να μου πείτε, μετά από τόσο καιρό αν ισχύει αυτό που λένε ότι ο χρόνο ς τα γιατρεύει όλα ή αυτό που αισθάνομαι εγώ, ότι στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά και τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι να είστε καλά και να έχετε δύναμη,

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δε χανεις ποτε οτι ανηκει στον εαυτο σου αλλα αν δεν εχεις χτισει ενα κωδικα επικοινωνιας μαζι του αυτο καταληγει σε ενα αντιφατικο συμπερασμα δηλαδη να βρισκεται πουθενα και παντου οπως το συμβολο το απειρου 8

----------


## Delmember031219

> Συγνώμη που ίσως ξύνω πληγές μετά από τόσο καιρό. Πριν δύο μήνες έχασα τη γυναίκα μου μετά από ταλαιπωρία με καρκίνο και αισθάνομαι όπως περιγράφετε και σεις. Θα ήθελα να σας παρακαλέσω να μου πείτε, μετά από τόσο καιρό αν ισχύει αυτό που λένε ότι ο χρόνο ς τα γιατρεύει όλα ή αυτό που αισθάνομαι εγώ, ότι στην ουσία δεν υπάρχει γιατρειά και τα πράγματα γίνονται χειρότερα όσο περνάει ο καιρός Ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι να είστε καλά και να έχετε δύναμη,


Γιάννη, έχει να μπει από το 2016. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα το δει για να απαντήσει.

----------

